# Crocheted or Knitted Owl Dishcloth Pattern



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Does any one out there have a crocheted or knitted Owl dishcloth pattern they can share? I've gone online and can't find any, except for one that is $6.00 and I am looking for this for a friend.

No websites please unless you know the pattern is there and I can print it out. 

thanks.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Theres a owl bib on the 1st link you could easily just make it into a dishcloth you can print them
http://deanawat.blogspot.se/2011/07/my-first-posted-pattern-design-owlie.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-owl-washcloth


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/owl-knitting-patterns#module144263231

Owls and more owls. Dishclothes and graphs


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I have made this one its 12" square but its rally nice and free go to ravelry type in owl dishcloths its on the first page calld waffling owls afghan 12" block or dishcloth.Down Cloverlaine also has a free one its really cute I knit it too.


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Does any one out there have a crocheted or knitted Owl dishcloth pattern they can share? I've gone online and can't find any, except for one that is $6.00 and I am looking for this for a friend.
> 
> No websites please unless you know the pattern is there and I can print it out.
> 
> thanks.


Hi, back in April I posted a dishcloth pattern I had put together called Two Hoots. If you go to the search section above and put in 'Two Hoots Dishcloth' you will find it there. Hope it is of some use to you.

Ann


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Squidoo link - my grands' school mascot is owls and the washcloths will make great teacher presents. Thanks! Must get busy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Ann. I have it copied and sent to my friend. I also put your name at the bottom as knitted by and designed by. You deserve the credit. Again thanks for your help.

Judy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks have also emailed this one to her. Hopefully one of these patterns will help. Appreciate everyone's help. Judy
PS: Will also save this link for my future reference.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks got the owl bib copied - really cute.

Now does anyone have an Owl pattern in crochet????

I don't knit right now. 

One can ALWAYS depend on the KP'ers to come through.

Judy


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks got the owl bib copied - really cute.
> 
> Now does anyone have an Owl pattern in crochet????
> 
> ...


Try the following granny square. I'm sure you could make it big enough for a dishcloth

http://www.********************/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Owl-Granny-Square.pdf


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OH how cute. Now to figure out how to copy or print it. Thanks!
Now I have figured out how to print it and the printer is acting up. DAH!! heee I will go to the library tomorrow if I have to. Thanks again.


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks Ann. I have it copied and sent to my friend. I also put your name at the bottom as knitted by and designed by. You deserve the credit. Again thanks for your help.
> 
> Judy


Thanks for that.

Ann


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I give credit where it is due. Even when copying a recipe I always put the person's name where I got it from.


----------

